# Dimensiones en Eagle



## yukardo (Mar 15, 2007)

Saludos

Amigos como se las dimensiones de los componentes en eagle. Y tambien como se pueden pasar a cm o mm. gracias de antemano por sus respuestas


----------



## UAM-Arturo (Jul 11, 2007)

Que onda, cuando elijes un componente de alguna libreria, en una ventana inferior se ven las dimenciones en milimetros(mm), de esa forma sabras que espacio ocupara el componente ademas de saber la distancia en la que se encuentran sus pines, no se pueden convertir en cm, lo mejor que podrias hacer en algunos componentes con medidas en pulgadas(inches) no hay otra mas que ver el numero y multiplicarlo por 2.54, y el resultado sera igual a cm.

1 pulgada= 2.54cm

Hasta pronto.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 12, 2007)

para ver las medidas en mm, tienes que activar en (View) el cuadro grid .
marcar ON en (Display)   y en  (Units) marca mm, y si quieres variar el tamaño de la grilla modifica (Size:  )
luego OK.


----------

